# Embarrassed and a little angry



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I just got back from walking Ranger on leash on the Deleware canal trail. My daughter was jogging ahead of me. I walked past this little white fluffy dog (sorry I don't know what kind it was they all look the same to me). Anyway, as I walk past little white fluffy thing is snarling and growling and the owner picks him up and he continues to try to lunge and is still snarling and growling. I didn't think much of it because they seemed to have things under control. So I keep walking and walking and the next thing I know this white fluffy thing is charging toward me with the owner running screaming behind. I figure this thing is coming right for Ranger and I am freaking out. Finally the owner catches the dog and it turns out that he is all bark and evidently no bite because when he is nose to nose with Ranger Ranger is just gently wagging his tail and there are no teeth from either dog. I felt like a fool. Two nearby fisherman are laughing at me and saying "we were concerned about what your dog would do to him." Seriously, I was a little concerned myself because Ranger has never been attacked and I don't know how he would react but I was sure it wouldn't be pretty.

So now I feel a little embarrassed that I overreacted and a little angry that the owner of the little white fluffy thing never felt they had to apologize. I was actually idiot enough to apologize to him for overreacting. Jesh, what is the matter with me?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I would have reacted the same way... I would assume Knuckles would probably bite the dog, at least when he's on leash. Off leash, not so much. The best thing you can do is try to get between your dog & theirs.. it all happens so fast that you can't beat yourself up for reacting ANY way. 
I get nervous walking by houses that have little dogs, they are the most unpredictable things.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

you did not overreact in my opinion. doesnt matter if the dog was small, it was charging aggressively for your guy. they need to control their animal


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

It took one attack, now the second a dog lunges at Dolly, she goes for the kill. It's sad.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Forget the anger and embarrassment and be proud that Ranger did so well under the circumstances. That was a difficult situation and many dogs would not have been so calm.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Forget the anger and embarrassment and be proud that Ranger did so well under the circumstances. That was a difficult situation and many dogs would not have been so calm.


:thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Don't let it wreck your day that they did not apologize. Should they have, probably. But, the dog probably jumped out of the woman's arms, and running after her dog, she was probably feeling relief that your dog did not hurt it, and irritation that the dog is having the issue, and guilt/embarrasment that she could not handle it better. 

It was an accident, she managed to get the dog again, and she was probably worried sick about the whole thing. 

I really don't know about you, but in the middle of harrowing experiences, I don't always say and do the same thing that I would have done 2 hours later when I am going back through it rationally.

Instead of feeling angry and frustrated at their response, feel happy that your boy didn't over-react, even though you were giving him some very mixed signals. Good Boy!

Now the slow wag thing. Sometimes a slow wag back and forth, is actually in the body language of a dog in high alert mode ready to attack. Was he stock still except for the wag? Was he staring at the little dog? 

I am glad no one got hurt. Dog fights are terrible whether you and your dog are responsible for it or not.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with you, you just sound like a responsible pet owner and polite human being! Although I can see why you'd feel like the one with the issue, given how rare those traits can seem! Ranger sounds like a perfect gentleman, too.

Even though my puppy's not perfect, I get a little bugged that so many dog owners don't even realize that their charging dog is rude and should be taught some manners, even if they are a ball of fluff!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Probably if you could find the little white fluffy dog forum. The little white fluffy dog's parents are telling the same story  Be proud of your dog it is very well mannered.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thanks all. I really appreciate your input. 

And Selzer thanks for helping me look at it from the other people's point of view. They were probably crapping their pants thinking that Ranger was going to eat their dog alive. i am sure they knew all along that their dog would not attack and that is why they didn't have him on a leash. From my perspective I thought their dog was going to attack Ranger and I was very confident that if he did not attack Ranger would react as he did - calmly. I was just sure that he was attacking. As for the tail wag it wasn't really a slow wag, I described it as gentle because it was his "I am calm" wag. His body was not stiff he was not nervous. He must have known all along that the dog approaching was friendly. I was just SO embarrassed at my reaction. Really embarrassment was the overriding emotion that is why I apologized. Anger was a very small afterthought.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Loneforce - i am sure that the "little white fluffy dog forum" is buzzing with the story of the GSD that almost ate my dog. I am sure they are talking about how their dog was so sweet and cute it won the heart of a ruthless killer.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Kjdreyer - i know for sure that my dogs are not perfect but I have a gut feeling that they are closer to perfect than I am.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My neighbors dachshund got loose, again, and charged my dogs, again. I scooped berlin up in my arms, all 50 lbs of him, because I didnt want him getting any negative association with other dogs, and I just stood on zeke's leash hoping they would either catch their dog or they had money to fix their dog up, because if attacked zeke WILL attack back.

They caught their dog right as he got to zeke and lunged for his muzzle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Gowen - that is what was really scaring me. Ranger was just standing there watching the dog run toward him. I thought for sure he was going to be caught off guard by an attack. But obviously he could smell or somehow sense that "fluffy" was friendly despite the prior snarling.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Nigel and mego thanks for pointing that out. I never even thought to be proud of Ranger. I was just so relieved besides he really had reacted the way I would have expected him to react. I would not expect him to attack a dog that didn't attack him first. I just didn't know how Ranger would react if he were attacked and luckily I did not find out.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah, that's a hard situation, my dog was attacked by two dogs at the same time, thankfully no skin was broken.My mother was walking down the street past this house that's a backyard breeder of black labs. They have 6 adult dogs. Two dogs were outside as she past, and out of no where they charged into the street, one dog was on my dogs back, and another at his side, kaiser my dog, my mother told me, didn't attack them, just turned around and shifted his weight and got them off him. My mother was kicking at the dogs as the owner of the two was watching out the window, she brought him home and i checked him over, no skin was broken no scratches...thankfully. We first confronted the owners, we brought all my dogs papers, i just wanted assurance that their animals had their needed shots. They screamed and yelled at us, told us they would call the police and to get out of their F**king yard, so i told them, I WAS calling the police. I called the police they gave me the number for animal control. She came to my house and i had to provide his papers and license. Checked him over.Then she went to the other peoples house. Found out, NONE of their animals had ever had any shots at all and have no licenses. Sadly, nothing happened to the people, animal control let the people walk on it. What struck me was that the animal control told me " if your dog bit them, we would have to quarantine them", i never got an answer as to why. Several months before that incident, i was walking him by the same house, same owners, and a dog charged after us. My dog stood his ground puffed out his chest and growled a little but never charged the dog, i got in front of my dog and opened up an umbrella i always have on me and kept the dog back with that, a truck going by happened to see and stopped. The dog then ran away back up around his house. Those dogs are always running through the neighborhood, and are always in my yard.

I don't think you overacted at all, especially now since what animal control told me, I don't take lightly to those situations. If my dog ever charged/attacked a person or an animal walking by, i would gladly show his papers and apologize and accept any responsibility for it, i kind of expect the same in return if it's done to me.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Sevastra, that is a really scary story. It is awful that animal control did nothing. In my case I was really lucky because the dog turned out to be friendly so there was no need to get papers etc.. I was just scared because he had seemed aggressive (snapping and snarling and lunging) before he charged. So in my case I guess I just thought they might apologize for the misunderstanding just like I apologized for overreacting. As was pointed out to me they were probably just as scared as I was and not thinking straight. They are probably so used to that snapping, growling and lunging that they know it doesn't mean anything and don't realize what it sounds like to others. Then they saw a GSD and thought uh oh.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Rangers_mom said:


> Gowen - that is what was really scaring me. Ranger was just standing there watching the dog run toward him. I thought for sure he was going to be caught off guard by an attack. But obviously he could smell or somehow sense that "fluffy" was friendly despite the prior snarling.


I still don't allow the behavior (lots of hard corrections), but I don't blame her and I feel the same. 

[story]Beautiful day, wife and I walking Dolly, passing a yard with a nice young family pushing child in a swing, mother had dogs (pitbull mix and another bulldog mix) on a leash in the yard. We pass by wave, usual comments [beautiful dog, ect] and as passing notice that the owner looks a little nervous and grabs the leash with more force. Dolly is minding her own business and we pass before we notice the young lady on her face getting dragged to Dolly both dogs surround and attack. Lot's of movement and biting. I know better than to get between a dog fight, but I love my dog and didn't care. Thankfully I'm a big guy and was able to grab the pitbull mixish by the leash and choke it out (was actually trying to kill it, but wife was hating on everything at the moment). The only casualty was bites all around and a gaping wound and piercing on my hand, which is a nice scar now. I hate all bull mixes now and Dolly hates all semi-aggressive dogs now. It was a terrible experience and if it were just my wife, I have no idea what would have happened. I should have shot the **** dogs, but that would have not gone over well with anybody. The owner finally recovered and had little to nothing to say and we walked away pretty torn up. I still burn with anger when I think about it. Wife was unhurt, that is what matters. The whole thing is just crap and is a very sore memory.[/story]


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

You reacted to what you expected. That sounded like it could have been a very bad incident especially if it is something you and your dog have never experience ie: an attack/aggressive dog. The other owner should have been embarrassed for not keeping control of her dog.
Penny has never encountered an aggressive dog and if I faced a situation where my thought is "these two dogs are going to fight and one might get ripped to pieces" I would over-react too. I also don't like getting laughed at so I would be mad just from that


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rangers_Mom - When you are walking with your pup, try to stay in the state of mind that you are in charge. You will take care of any events that transpire. Be confident. 

I agree that the slow wag of the tail from your pup was your dog saying, "The next thing that happens, I'm going to react." There is a very good chance that your pup was reading YOUR reaction and not the fact that he felt little fluffy was a real threat or not. This would give your dog the impression that you are NOT in charge, therefore he'll have to react to a given situation. Does that make sense?

Place yourself between your pup and fluffy - providing your pup a command - either 'sit' or 'leave it' depending on how far your pup was engaged with the flying fluff ball. When fluffy came near, use your own body to keep the two seperate. Either by flipping it back with your foot or body blocking. This sends a message to both dogs. Picking up fluffy could cause your pup to react, putting you in a bad situation. 

Think of it as I am teaching my dog NOT to react. NOT to engage. I'll try to do what I can to keep fluff safe, but my first concern is for MY dog, not fluffy.

For what it's worth, I think your dog did amazingly well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And now if this happens again you have the knowledge of how well this turned out and you can smile and be calm. It is really hard to do that sometimes, I know!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nigel said:


> Forget the anger and embarrassment and be proud that Ranger did so well under the circumstances. That was a difficult situation and many dogs would not have been so calm.


I agree!

One of the reasons socialization and situations like this are good to be worked thru is you get better at knowing your dog and how they will react, plus are able to be calmer and deal with the other dog to read them and their intent.

Since I KNOW my dogs are going to start anything in a situation like you described. It's much easier for me to step between my dogs and the oncoming dog to ONLY deal with the 'new' dog. My dogs know I've got it and let me take the lead. Which normally is me yelling at the other owner 'Is your dog friendly!!!!! ' and if I hear anything but a yes will start addressing the other dog with my loud ' go away' voice plus the standing tall commanding body posture that many dogs will observe and at least stop/pause/focus to give me some time.

Truth is, for all the dogs on and off leash I've met in the past 20+ years, only a handful have been really nuts and coming for my dog(s). Even those I was able to get between MY dogs and it and with my stomping the ground and posturing and 'go homes' keep them off enough. SUPER HELPFUL my dogs are not adding to the chaos but letting me deal with it as long as I seem to be able to. 

Staying calm (even if you have to pretend  ) is key. Trying to keep your voice low and commanding (rather than the panicked shrillness that I otherwise go to  ) DEAL with the owner to tell them to get their dog NOW.

PLUS, realize that the vast majority of dogs don't want to fight and IF THEY HAVE TO DEAL with situation AND have been socialized to learn all the 'calming signals' to chill out the situation then they will do so. At least to gain enough time that we can manage the situation to get out of it.


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

your dog is a champion!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Boy, Ranger!

I completely sympathize, but you have no reason to be embarrassed. You didn't know what to expect, and it's really really hard to keep your calm as advised in a situation like that. Good news is next time you will be much more confident, because Ranger didn't react this time. Yay!

I would have been tense as well, but doing my best to _pretend_ otherwise and show all the dogs I'm in charge. But honestly, it's tough. I am (irrationally, I know) literally scared silly of little white fluffy dogs...all little dogs, actually. They are just too unpredictable, and too quick to bite  Not all, I understand, but so many are spoiled to the point of believing they are royalty that they frighten me! "Off with her finger," is what I fear they're thinking!

Couple that with the fact that I already know my dog will answer an aggressor with all he's got unless I control him, and I have to work even harder not to show my own tension when we're approached.

You did GREAT! Ranger did GREAT!


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> Sevastra, that is a really scary story. It is awful that animal control did nothing. In my case I was really lucky because the dog turned out to be friendly so there was no need to get papers etc.. I was just scared because he had seemed aggressive (snapping and snarling and lunging) before he charged. So in my case I guess I just thought they might apologize for the misunderstanding just like I apologized for overreacting. As was pointed out to me they were probably just as scared as I was and not thinking straight. They are probably so used to that snapping, growling and lunging that they know it doesn't mean anything and don't realize what it sounds like to others. Then they saw a GSD and thought uh oh.



Yea i agree with, if kaiser got charged by a dog, and it turned out to be a friendly encounter...i wouldn't call anyone. But i would expect an apology.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Somewhere, on a maltese forum, is a thread by fluffy's mommy about how fluffy almost died today at the paws of a big bad german shepherd....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Maggieroselee, i don't think I ever said "slow" wag. In my original post I said gentle wag because it was the kind of wag I get from Ranger when he greats me. He is not a tail thumper. His tail goes back and forth at a normal speed but I don't think I have ever seen him do the fast whack, whack, whack wag. It is always kind of gentle so when I saw his tail and body position (relaxed) i knew I had overreacted.

That said your advice is helpful except that I must admit that I would be terrified to get between my dog and another. I have never been bitten and I don't want to experience that, but if this happens again I will try what you say and have faith that it is unlikely I will be bitten.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Rerun, i know. It is pretty funny huh?


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone for your advice. I had just hoped to share an embarrassing story and I got so much good advice to follow in the process. It was also nice to hear from everyone that Ranger's reaction was a good one. I have never had a dog that was leash aggressive and Ranger had never been tested so in some ways this was a good experience - I learned a lot about myself and about Ranger. It makes me feel a little more confident.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Rerun said:


> Somewhere, on a maltese forum, is a thread by fluffy's mommy about how fluffy almost died today at the paws of a big bad german shepherd....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know you said this as a joke ...LOL...but just wanted to comment on maybe the OP may have made the small white things owner quite fond of german shepherds now. My grown up kids wanted a german shepherd because of a story just like this. We were at an off leash dog park coming back fromm Lake Arrowhead. I had just taken in my small dogs for a potty break, when someone brought their german shepherd in. She was surrounded by all the small dogs barking and growling at her. She couldnt have cared less. She just ignored them and even was ready to play. We had our new maltipoo rescue then and he was one of the small devils that was barking. I was one of the owners that apologized for my dog and leashed him. The german shepherds owner and I became great friends from that incident and my kids (prob 18 and 22 at the time) were in awe, they never wanted a small dog again. All they ever talked about for months was how great that dog was.

I think the OP should be proud of herself, that she has such a good example of the breed.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Msmaria, i wish that were the case, but right after the two dogs met noses without any incident fluffy's owner scooped him up and ran about 20 feet away and would not even talk to me. He barely even acknowledged me when I apologized for overreacting. I am sure he was really upset at the time, but he wouldn't even talk to me or make eye contact. Now that I think of it it was really odd. Maybe there was more to that story, hmm...


----------

